# Epic TV Theme Medley



## Flareth (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i7u3fl-hP8

Found this yesterday and this is amazing. There are a lot of theme songs i don't know but many I do. :3

Post your opinions or whatever...I just wanted to get this out there.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow.

...

Wow.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 5, 2011)

I remember this. My nerdy Latin teacher from last year showed us this.


----------

